# XBox 360 Wireless Controller mit dem PC verbinden???



## Andy19 (30. August 2007)

Ich versuche den Controller mit dem PC „Windows Vista 32“, aber er bekommt keine Verbindung. Der Wireless Receiver wird im Gerätemanager angezeigt, aber er zeigt keine installierten Gamecontroller an. Die Synchronisation scheint zugehen. Nach der Synchronisation blinkt die Statusanzeige des Controller weiter „grüner Ring“. (keine XBOX vorhanden)

Ich habe mir bereits den aktuellen Treiber für Vista herunter geladen.

Synchronisation:
1. Xbox Guide Taste am Controller drücken: grüner Ring blinkt 
2. Verbinden-Schaltfläche auf dem Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver drücken (blinkt)
3. Drücken der Verbindungstaste auf dem Controller („Ring of Light“ auf dem Controller rotiert einmal und danach blinken alle 4 Lichter des Rings weiter)

Zitat von der Microsoftseite:
„Wenn eine Verbindung hergestellt wird, wird das Ring of Light auf dem Controller gehellt bleiben und die Position angeben, an der der Controller angeschlossen ist.“ ????????


----------



## simme4ever (29. September 2007)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch und das war dann die Lösung:

Software nochmal deinstallieren,
Danach Vers. 1.1 installieren, (Receiver noch NICHT anstecken !!!!)
NEUSTART
Jetzt anstecken und schon sollte es klappen !!!

mfG simme4ever


----------



## Andy19 (30. September 2007)

simme4ever am 29.09.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte das Problem auch und das war dann die Lösung:
> 
> Software nochmal deinstallieren,
> Danach Vers. 1.1 installieren, (Receiver noch NICHT anstecken !!!!)
> ...


Danke für die späte Antwort, aber ich mir jetzt die Version mit Kabel.
Ich denke aber, dass ich auch das versucht habe, was du mir geschrieben hast. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## simme4ever (1. Oktober 2007)

Andy19 am 30.09.2007 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> simme4ever am 29.09.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und funktioniert der wenigstens ordentlich ???
Dann tausch ich meinen auch um !

Das ist echt nicht zu fassen !!! Da kauft man sich ein Original MICROSOFT Gamepad und dann ist es nicht mal kompatibel zum Prunkstück OS Windows Vista. Also das soll mal einer verstehen warum die zu dämlich sind einen Controller für ihr eigenes Betriebssystem rauszubringen. Da platzt mir echt der Ar.... !!!

mfG smoover

edit: Der Trick mit dem Neustart funktioniert nämlich urplötzlich bei mir auch nicht mehr ! (Nach einem Reboot war Schluss, jetzt connected er wieder nicht! )


----------



## Andy19 (1. Oktober 2007)

simme4ever am 01.10.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 30.09.2007 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Installation hat sehr gut funktioniert und zumindest mit Bioshock funktioniert er sehr gut (auch Vibration Feedback).


----------



## Tw1g (26. Oktober 2007)

kann man den wireless controller der xbox 360 mit dem pc verbinden...ich mein nicht die pc version sondern die xbox version...will mir nämlich lieber die schwarze variante zulegen die es zur zeit nur für xbox gibt (wireless)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Oktober 2007)

Tw1g am 26.10.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man den wireless controller der xbox 360 mit dem pc verbinden...ich mein nicht die pc version sondern die xbox version...will mir nämlich lieber die schwarze variante zulegen die es zur zeit nur für xbox gibt (wireless)



Ja, geht. Brauchst dazu nur den Empfänger, wenn du den noch nicht für den PC hast. Gibt es z.B. bei Amazon.


----------

